# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme?

## ARIANI_TB

Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme në Kosovë?


Albin Kurti (VV)


Behgjet Pacolli (AKR)


Hashim Thaqi (PDK)


Isa Mustafa (LDK)


Ramush Haradinaj (AAK)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Mungojn edhe disa figura qe pretendojn te bahen kryeministra

----------


## prishtina2010

thaqi duhet te jete edhe nja 7 vite te pa kontestushme

----------


## Antiproanti

> Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme në Kosovë?
> 
> 
> Albin Kurti (VV)
> 
> 
> Behgjet Pacolli (AKR)
> 
> 
> ...


Asnjeri...
Kosova nuk duhet te kete Kryeminister fare, pasi qe nuk eshte shtet i vertete.
Edhe po te ishte shtet, keshtu sic eshte aktualisht apo qe shume vite, do te duhej te zhbehej, te vendosej nen protektorat dhe kontroll te rrepte nderkombetar (te SHBA-se dhe te shteteve kryesore perendimore, jo te OKB-se!) ose ti bashkohej nje shteti me te  madh (konfederativ etj.) shqipetar.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme në Kosovë?
> 
> 
> Albin Kurti (VV)
> 
> 
> Behgjet Pacolli (AKR)
> 
> 
> ...


hej..ku ma ke lene emrin tim mo..

----------


## mario_kingu

Asnje nga keta sja vlen pasi te tere shikojn xhepin e tyre

Persa i perket Kosoves nje shtet i ndertuar nga Europa edhe i qeverisur nga europa 
Kosova shtetin e ka sa per sy se ne kosov behet cthon fuqit e medha eshte nje shtet akoma ne ngritje dhe do pun akoma do thosha shum pun

----------

